# TBM's Planted 2gal Fluval Spec "Jungle Ruin Palace"



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello,

I've been working on a planted Fluval Spec inspired by one of my favorite fables, Rudyard Kipling's The Jungle Book. Thought I'd post a few pics on the progression of my tank for my fellow planted tank enthusiasts. Here is how it's looking so far.

-TBM

More @ http://thebettamaster.blogspot.com


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## atomicjade (Jun 23, 2012)

I want to know... just how did you do that with the stock light? Mine faded terribly after a couple months. Absolutely beautiful scape =)


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you running any sort of C02? Looks great!


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. :smile: There is currently no CO2 running in the tank, but that may change eventually. The stock light has been running for bit over a month but I may be looking for an upgrade soon. The tank is placed right in front of a window, so there is natural sunlight supplementing the LED light. Most of the plants from this tank I put in from a larger planted tank that's growing out of control.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## acmarauder (May 9, 2012)

Very impressive, love these tiny tanks but can tell they're highly addictive. I still have a "want" list for my first 10G tank.


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Currently using leftover Malaya Aqua Soil in this tank. It's a blend of the normal type and powder type versions. Basil, what is the name of that plant in your profile pic? I'd like to add it to this tank.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a Banana Plant.


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

http://youtu.be/k4YxHTNI6Po

Short youtube video of this tank in link above.


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice tank. Always nice to use cuttings from another tank and make it look right.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice! I really like the contrast the red plant in the back gives.


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Borikuan said:


> Very nice! I really like the contrast the red plant in the back gives.


 Thanks... I pressed moss against the back wall with a black mesh hoping to grow out a moss wall, but having 2nd thoughts about it because I'm starting to like the contrast on the black.... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think the red stems will stay red under the stock light :/


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Just added a CO2 infusion system to this tank, video here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-jkASTaR38


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

*Recent Pix*
























Finally upgraded the light even though the plants seemed to be OK with the basic stock LED lighting.


----------

